# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  acceptable LED bulbs for LiteLab Par38 and MR16 Museum fixtures

## Brian Coleman

Hello,

Has anyone had any success finding acceptable LED replacement bulbs for LiteLab fixtures? Two initial problems seem to be size and whether or not the bulb is approved for an enclosed luminaire. As we all know, PAR38 halogen 90w bulbs are going the way of the dodo. Thoughts anyone?

Brian Coleman, Preparator
Addison Gallery of American Art
Phillips Academy
180 Main Street
Andover, MA 01810
bcoleman@andover.edu

----------

